# Some Career Advice



## MnGene13 (Oct 8, 2004)

I recently graduated in June from ITT TECH with my associates degree on computer electronics and engineering technolgy. I haven't had any luck with finding a job in my searches. Have had a couple of interviews, but no enough experience. Employers either want A+ or a Bachelor degree. My wife doesn't want me to get in anymore debt, but right now my degree isn't helping, im on unemployment, no job since October, and the way I figure it maybe i can keep looking for anything right now and just go in more debt and go back to school and in the end the Bachelor degree will pay off. Anyone maybe have any advice? Thanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2004)

Hi,

Maybe you are not looking at all the right places. Have you tried the educational systems around you? How about local government? As a retired school administrator, there are many oipportunities (pay not the greatest, but the experience is) in the educational field in both local school districts and universities, plus the public sector (both local and state government) has a lot of opportunities. Don't limit your search to the technical or large business sectors at this time. If you could slip in someplace and get some experience, then some of the places you are looking might be more interested in what you see as your future in electronics. Also, if bringing in some bread from that, your wife might be more willing to help you finish the education you obviously want to pursue. Just a couple of suggestions that come to mind.


----------



## Cardflopper (Nov 16, 2004)

just hang on there... i was in more or less the same situation as you are now, but never stopped looking. I work in a hospital now, building my experience... i guess that's the way it is going to turn out for you!

good luck and don't let your head hang down!


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

MnGene13 said:


> Employers either want A+ or a Bachelor degree.


I'm kinda glad to see more employers are embracing CompTia certifications. Actually the A+ tests really wasn't that hard when I took them. The A+ cert is a combination of the A+ hardware and A+ software test.


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

Edit: Thought I'd offer some advice before asking more questions. Doesn't ITT offer career assistance and job placement help? Moved the rest of my questions to new thread.


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

Well, what I'm curious about is what kind of jobs have you been applying for, and what part of the country are you in?


----------

